

Ask HN: Framework with the most built in functionality? - jamesgagan

Hi everyone. I&#x27;m about to start a new web development project and I want to move fast. I&#x27;m looking for recommendations on a web development framework that has the most functionality built in, so I won&#x27;t have to reinvent the wheel. Specifically, it would be great if there&#x27;s a framework that makes it very easy to have user accounts that let a user manage their account details (email, username, password) and that provides password recovery. Also do any frameworks have payment&#x2F;subscription management modules available? Or if there are add-ons to a framework that provide this kind of thing I&#x27;d like to know. I&#x27;m open to any programming language&#x2F;platform  though I prefer Java and Python. Thanks!
======
danish_siddiqui
I would recommend checking out the available packages on Heroku. That will
give you a good idea of the popular front-end / back-end frameworks in play
today. Of course, you'll have to do your research afterward.

For user management, you can look at
[https://github.com/jedireza/drywall](https://github.com/jedireza/drywall).
Honestly, you will have to build something on your own. I have not come across
a framework that does everything.

It'd probably be a good idea to spend some time learning JavaScript (I
recommend adding some CoffeeScript to it :)) Basically all the latest
development is happening in JS. It is a pretty big shock to anyone who has
been in J2EE land for too long but it's quite impressive.

EDIT: forgot to mention Hoodie!

------
ArtDev
Drupal.

